
Amazon Bans Third Party Sellers from Using FedEx - andygcook
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-blocks-sellers-from-using-fedex-ground-for-prime-shipments-11576525190
======
Tempest1981
Earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21806485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21806485)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21807021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21807021)

